# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  MAHAN AIR auf der "Schwarzen Liste"

## Hua Hin

Tja MAHAN AIR bekommt keine Start- und Landeerlaubnis mehr.
Am 22.9. startet mein Flieger von Düsseldorf oder besser gesagt,
er sollte starten. Das war`s dann mal wieder. Ich könnte kotzen.
Gerade mit dem Reisebüro telefoniert. MAHAN AIR lässt keine 
Informationen raus. Wenn ich Pech habe, gibt`s nicht mal Kohle zurück.
Die einzige Hoffnung die ich noch habe ist Wet Leasing, dass sie ein 
anderes Flugzeug einer anderen Gesellschaft mieten.
Der gute Mann aus dem Reisebüro vermutet sogar politische Intrigen
gegen den Iran. Die Tommies haben ja vor ca. 4 Wochen schon damit 
angefangen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na, das ist bitter! Drücke die Daumen für einen Ersatzflug.

----------

Bin erstaunt, dass Mahan Air überhaupt Deutschland anfliegt. Die servieren ja vermutlich kein Bier......

----------


## Joseph

Alex, woher hast Du die Info? Im Internet kann ich nur finden, dass die *Briten* im Juli Mahan Air die Landeerlaubnis entzogen haben...Wenn das auch für Deutschland gälte,  wäre das auch für mich schlecht, weil auch ich und einer meiner Brüder Mahan Air für den Nov. gebucht haben....

Wenn das wirklich stimmt, und wenn man kein Geld zurückkriegt, dann müsste man wohl mit einer anderen Gesellschaft nach Teheran fliegen, weil der Flug von Teheran nach Bangkok ja noch gelten würde, oder? - Morgen setze ich mich sofort mit dem Reisebüro in Verbindung! Ich werde dann hier berichten...

Gruß, Joseph

----------

Phommel, Du vermutest also die deutsche Brauereizunft steckt hinter der Stilllegung?

----------


## Hua Hin

Nö, die servieren nur Kopftücher in Teheran.
...und die fliegen sogar 4x die Woche.

----------

Ein richtiger Hansel fliegt THAI. Lasst euch dies mal gesagt sein, jawohl !!!!

----------

Und falsche Hansel LTU oder LH ?

René

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Joseph

http://www.aero.de/news.php?varnewsid=4657

Das Reisebüro kann Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, solange MAHAN AIR
keine Informationen rauslässt.
Der gute Mann gab mir die Telefonnummer 0221 96372851 und soll sie 
nerven, ihre eigene homepage haben sie ja auch weiss gestellt.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Gerade eben mail vom Reisebüro bekommen.

WICHTIGE INFO!

Die Europäische Kommission hat am 11.September 07 die Liste der
Luftfahrtunternehmen,gegen die in der EU eine Betriebsuntersagung
ergangen ist,aktualisiert.

Dem gemeinschaftsweiten Flugverbot unterliegt nunmehr auch erstmals
die iranische Mahan Air.

Uns liegen im Moment keine näheren Informationen vor,ob Ihre
gebuchten Flüge stattfinden.

Bitte setzen Sie sich diesbezüglich direkt mit Mahan Air in
Verbindung und verfolgen die aktuellen Meldungen auf der Webseite
der Mahan Air.

http://www.mahan-air.de/
-----------------------------------------------
Köln (Sales Office)
Tel.: 0180-5005300
Tel.: 0221 - 96372851
Fax: 0221 - 9637275
Email: info@mahanair.de

Düsseldorf (Airport Office)
Düsseldorf Airport
Terminal C / Office 1244
40474 Düsseldorf Flughafen
Tel.: (+49) 211 - 42171430 , 1
Fax: (+49) 211 - 42171432
Email: dusstation@mahanairlines.com
-----------------------------------------------

----------


## guenny

Phommel, wer säuft schon Bier im Flieger?
Da trinkt man in der Holzklasse besser die kurzen harten, drückt nicht so auf die Blase und man muss ncicht so oft anstehn,
in der Business ist die Toilette dagegen zwar meist frei, dafür Bier aber unter Kosten/Leistungsgesichtspunkten die schlechtere Wahl.
Ansonsten wären doch die Mahans nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt erwägenswert, dass auf die bestimmt kein Anschlag verübt wird.

----------


## Joseph

Heute morgen fand ich ein Fax meines Reisebüros vor, es gebe mit Mahan Air Probleme, ich solle mich sofort mit ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Bin dann sogleich hingefahren...sieht düster aus...Nix Genaues weiß man nicht...

Aber: Das Reisebüro meinte, die Gesellschaft müsse die gezahlten Preise ersetzen, allerdings wenn das wirklich geschehe, dann nicht vor meinem geplanten Abflug...das dauere grundsätzlich sehr lange...Man meinte, da die Gesellschaft nicht insolvent sei, müsse man davon ausgehen, dass das Geld ersetzt werde,  nur das "Wann" sei nicht bekannt...

In meinem Fall gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: ich lasse die Flüge Teheran - Bangkok und zurück bestehen und fliege nach Teheran mit einer anderen Fluggesellschaft. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nur die Flüge bis Teheran noch bezahlen muss...(habe vergessen zu fragen, was das kostet), hat aber den Nachteil, dass man von Frankfurt aus fliegen muss und einen langen Aufenthalt in Teheran hat (auf dem Hinweg 8 Std., auf dem Rückweg 20 Std.)

Bucht man einen völlig neuen Flug, etwa mit Thai von Frankfurt aus, sind die Preise inzwischen für mein Abflugdatum sehr teuer geworden, ca. 900 Euro. Da ich für meinen Bruder mitzahle, wären das 1800 Euro...dazu kommt die Zugfahrt nach Frankfurt...

Könnte heulen...oder fluchen...oder was?

Joseph

----------


## odd

> Aber: Das Reisebüro meinte, die Gesellschaft müsse die gezahlten Preise ersetzen, allerdings wenn das wirklich geschehe, dann nicht vor meinem geplanten Abflug


Denke, dass sich das Reisebuero hier etwas einfach rausredet.
Mahan Air erhaelt Flugverbot, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht entzieht es einem Laien die Kenntnis
und Mahan Air soll saemtliche Tickets zurueckloehnen?

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine guetige Loesung.

----------

Da zahl ich doch lieber etwas mehr und hab Zürich - BKK direkt und dann zwei Stunden Zeit um das richtige Gate für den Anschlussflug nach Krabi zu finden.

----------


## Joseph

neueste Meldung einer Dame vom Rechtsanwaltbüro Tigges (RA der Mahan-Air in Düsseldorf): Die Tickets werden ersetzt! Dazu muss man sich aber direkt an Mahan-Air wenden. 
Ersatzflüge sind nicht geplant (unverbindliche Aussage der o.g. Dame).

weiter: Mit einer anderen Gesellschaft nach Teheran fliegen und dann mit Mahan Air von Teheran aus weiterfliegen ist nicht sinnvoll, es handelt sich um 2 verschiedene Flughäfen, um von einem zum anderen zu gelangen, benötigt man ein Visum!

Die Nummern von Mahan-Air selbst sind naturgemäß im Moment überlastet...

Joseph

----------

Für die Betroffenen ist das mal echt besch...

Wünsche Euch, dass ihr wenigstens das Geld zurück bekommt!

Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Mahan zu buchen, habe mich dann aber doch für LTU entschieden weil ich meiner Frau, das Kopftuch nicht zumuten wollte.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

So, habe nun definitiv bei LTU gebucht, gleiche Tage für Hin- und Rückreise, aber statt 500 Euros 850 Euronen pro Person...

Nach einer informellen Auskunft wird mir das schon gezahlte Geld auf mein Kreditkartenkonto rücküberwiesen,  den Antrag dazu muss man bei Mahan-Air stellen, in meinem Fall hat das mein reisebüro übernommen...

Stand heute Morgen auf der Seite von Mahan-Air noch die Anschrift, Tel.-Nr. etc von ihrem Rechtsanwaltbüro, so ist diese Anschrift jetzt von der Website genommen worden, auf Verlangen der Rechtsanwälte, die sich sonst vor Anrufen nicht retten könnten...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Stand heute Morgen auf der Seite von Mahan-Air noch die Anschrift, Tel.-Nr. etc von ihrem Rechtsanwaltbüro, so ist diese Anschrift jetzt von der Website genommen worden, auf Verlangen der Rechtsanwälte, die sich sonst vor Anrufen nicht retten könnten...


Das kann ich verstehen, da wollte ich dann auch keinen Telefondienst schieben.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Joseph postete:
> neueste Meldung einer Dame vom Rechtsanwaltbüro Tigges (RA der Mahan-Air in Düsseldorf): Die Tickets werden ersetzt! Dazu muss man sich aber direkt an Mahan-Air wenden


. 

Hi Joseph, 
ich habe gerade bei MAHAN-AIR angerufen und hier erhielt ich die 
Auskunft, dass ich wegen der Rückerstattung mich an mein Reisebüro
wenden muss. Nur ist da seit über 1 Stunde das Telefon besetzt.

Habe gerade einen neuen Flug gebucht.
Gleicher Abflugtermin und sogar 2 Tage länger bei GULF AIR 
für 542 € incl. War selber überrascht, dass zu dem Preis in der kurzen
Zeit noch was frei war.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

ist schon ärgerlich wenn soetwas passiert aber ich persönlich würde von solchen No Name Airlines abstand halten.Ein Bekannter fliegt auch immer Turkmenistanairline.Es hat bei ihm noch nie was richtig geklappt.Verspätungen von bis zu 7 Stunden,schlechte Flugzeuge ,glaube 2 Zwischenstops und somit sehr lange Reisezeit.Wir sind zur gleichen Zeit geflogen und er hat 170 Euro weniger bezahlt.Voriges jahr ist er sogar erst einen Tag später geflogen weil (nur dieser)Flug storniert wurde.Kann ja immer mal passieren aber gerade bei solchen Airlines ist man vor Überraschungen nicht gefeit.Wir sind dieses jahr im April mit der Thai geflogen und haben 628 Euro bezahlt.Dazu kommt der Vorteil das man 30 KG Gepäck mitnehmen kann.

----------


## Hua Hin

Also Schiene, bin mit Turkmenistan erst vor 6 Monaten geflogen und kann das so aus meiner Sicht nicht bestätigen. Hat alles top geklappt und bei dem Preis kann man ja auch keinen Luxus erwarten.

Habe jedenfalls meinem Taxifahrer von meiner Änderung Bescheid gegeben und Bestätigung bekommen, am Bahnhof neue Karten gekauft,
die alten Rail&Fly Tickets musste ich auch zurückschicken. Guesthousemässig bleibt ja alles beim alten, da ich am gleichen Tag ankomme. Was mich nur wunderte, dass ich vor Ort für die Eisenbahn nur den halben Preis wie online bezahlt habe.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

mag sein,sicher wird jeder positive wie negative Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Airlines gemacht haben.Ich kann nur das wiedergeben was mir ein guter Bekannter von seinen Flügen mit "Billigairlines erzählt  hat.Wobei ich auch immer wieder feststelle das es oftmals immer die selben Leute mit solchen Pannen und schlechten Erfahrungen trifft.Liegt vielleicht an seinem Karma.  ::

----------

> ich persönlich würde von solchen No Name Airlines abstand halten.


Mahan Air ist keine No Name Airline.
sowas zu behaupten ist totaler Schwachsinn. Mahan gehört zu den preiswerten Airline ganz einfach, weil im Iran der Sprit nur 10% von dem kostet was er hier kostet.
Der Ticketpreis liegt an die 450 - 500 €uro. zu solch einen Preis kann man keinen Luxus erwarten. Ansonsten bin ich Gern mit Mahan-Air geflogen und auch zufrieden gewesen.
Mahan-Air ist nicht weg vom Fenster, sie werden bestimmt irgend wann wieder hier fliegen. Sie werden Maschinen leasen und damit weiter fliegen.

----------


## odd

Kann jemand folgendes Statement bestaetigen bzw. dementieren welches ich hoerte?

Der Grund des Landerechtsentzugs auf EU Boden (Duesseldorf war meines Wissens der einzige FH, den Mahan Air ansteuerte) ein fehlendes Warnsystem, welches "nur" von der USA zu beziehen war. Fuer Mahan Air unmoeglich an dieses System zu gelangen, da die USA den Iran boykottiert?

----------

So ist es, aber der andere Weg ist, das Mahan Airline sich aus dem asiatischen Raum Maschinen least. Das machen sie auch schon mit anderen Flugzeugen. Blos so schnell wieder Maschinen zu bekommen ist das Problem, weil der Markt wegen Lieferverzögerungen bei Airbus, Boing und Anderen für andere Fluggesellschaften die neue kaufen wollen, von gebrauchten Maschinen leer gefegt ist. Es gibt zur Zeit sehr wenig gebrauchte Maschinen auf dem Markt.

----------


## Joseph

Ich hatte mich für Mahan-Air entschieden, weil mein Vater zweimal mit dieser Airline geflogen ist und voll zufrieden war. (Er hat dabei jeweils 1 Woche Pause in Teheran eingelegt und diese Zeit in Chalus am Kaspischen Merr verbracht). Auch sonst hatte ich nur Gutes von der Airline gehört. Und wenn die Airline wieder nach Bkk fliegt, werde ich wohl -wenn der Preis stimmt- wieder damit fliegen. 
Es ist mir klar, das die USA versuchen, den Iran in jeder Weise wirtschaftlich zu schädigen und zu isolieren. Selbst wenn das in Frage stehende elektronische Sicherheitssystem in Europa zu kaufen wäre, könnten es die Iraner nicht kaufen, weil die USA Druck auf die europäischen Firmen und Banken Druck ausüben. Eine europäische Firma, die etwas in den Iran liefert, kann nicht mehr in die USA liefern. Eine Bank, die so etwas finanziert, kann keine Geschäfte mehr in den USA tätigen. Die Firmen und Banken werden ganz offiziell von den USA mit Boykott bedroht, und da die Geschäfte mit den USA größer sind als die mit dem Iran, beugt man sich...
Auf keinen Fall gebe ich irgendeine Schuld der Mahan-Air. Und wie doc-bryce bin ich der Meinung, wer einfach Mahan-Air als eine primitive Billig-Airline abtut und meint, wer eine solche Airline benutze, sei gewissermaßen selber Schuld, hat Unrecht. 

Joseph

----------


## odd

Richtig Joseph ist wie bei einem Autokauf. Kaufe einen Renault Clio und habe Ansprueche wie bei einem Mercedes.

In letzten Monaten traten immer haeufiger auch Fragen zu Mahan Air auf. Doch gab  es wenig Aeusserungen von Flugkunden, somit nahm ich an, dass diese Fluggesellschaft wenig verwenden.

Nun mit Eintritt des Flugverbotes melden sich immer mehr Geschaedigte, die auch durchaus positive Erlebnisse mit Mahan hatten.

Schade eigentlich, dass ein Land wie die USA die Macht besitzt eine Fluggesellschaft, ich sage einmal grundlos, zu schaedigen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Doc-Bryce, Joseph und Odd, 
das waren wohl die qualifiziertesten Beiträge zu MAHAN AIR, die ich in den
Thaiforen zu diesem Thema lesen durfte. DANKE und  :respekt:

----------

Mein Urteil als ein ehemaliger Passagier:
zu dem Preis gibt es nichts zu mäkern. der Service war ok.
die Leistungen entsprachen dem Flugpreis, jedoch konnte man zugenüge Getränke erhalten. Ausser Alkohol, was ist sowieso nicht brauch, bekommt alles. Das Bordpersonal ist sehr freundlich. Zur Unterhaltung wurde allerdings nichts geboten wie: Musik, alte Filme wurden vorgeführt, was wohl einigen Passagieren nervt und zu langweilig ist. Wie aber überall gibt es auch hier Nörgler und Querolanten.
Wenn Mahan-Air wieder hier fliegen sollte werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit denen fliegen. Für den ersparten Preis gegenüber einer anderen Airline werden meine Frau und ich in Thailand unseren Urlaub im Niveau etwas höher schrauben können.

Hoffentlich fliegen die bald wieder!!!

----------


## Dieter

> Ausser Alkohol, was ist sowieso nicht brauch, bekommt alles.


  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Zitat von doc-bryce
> 
> Ausser Alkohol, was ist sowieso nicht brauch, bekommt alles.

----------


## Hua Hin

*Neueste Meldung von meinem Reisebüro:*

Wie wir bereits informiert haben wurde MAHAN AIR(W5) am:
11.09.2007 von der Europaeischen Gemeinschaft auf die sog.
"blacklist" (Liste der Luftfahrtunternehmen, gegen die in
der EU eine Betriebsuntersagung ergangen ist) gesetzt.

Heute (14.09.2007) wurden wir von IATA Germany darueber
informiert, das Mahan Air (W5) von BSP Deutschland suspendiert
und alle Ticketing- und Refundfunktionen abgeschaltet wurden;
anbei der offizielle Wortlaut der IATA Germany Information:

“W I C H T I G - W I C H T I G - W I C H T I G“

Mahan Air / W5 / 537 5
Suspendierung von der Teilnahme am BSP-Deutschland
mit sofortiger Wirkung (14. September 2007)
Aufgrund einer Anweisung der Zentrale der IATA in Genf 
teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass gemaeß Resolution 850, Anhang „F“ 
ab sofort alle Ticketing- und Refundfunktionen fuer Mahan Air 
in den in Deutschland verwendeten GDS's abgeschaltet werden.

Informationen zu Refunds werden sobald wie moeglich bekannt 
gegeben.

Mit freundlichen Grueßen
IATA Germany
14.09.2007“

Auch Mahan Air hat nun eine offizielle Stellungnahme heraus-
gegeben, wie sich Passagiere, die Ihre Reise bereits angetreten 
haben, verhalten sollen:

- Passagiere muessen sich an die Mahan Air Vertretung vor Ort 
wenden 

- Für Passagiere mit einem fest gebuchten Rueckflug wird eine
Alternativbefoerderung mit anderen Airlines organisiert 

- Fuer Passagiere mit einem offenen Rueckflugticket wird 
ebenfalls eine Alternativbefoerderung mit anderen Airlines 
organisiert
– vorbehaltlich Verfuegbarkeit

Aufgrund der Suspendierung vom BSP koennen Refunds (Rücker-
stattungen) derzeit nicht durchgefuehrt werden. *Die IATA wird 
jedoch in Kuerze eine zustaendige Stelle fuer die Refunds
(Rückerstattungen) benennen.*
Wir werden Sie weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.

----------


## Hua Hin

Heute neue mail von meinem Reisebüro bekommen,
vielleicht auch für Joseph interessant.

Sehr geehrte Kunden,

unter folgenden Link das Mahan Air Press Release vom 16.09.07: 
http://www.mahan.aero/modules/en/newsDe ... 6&action=e

Als PDF Anlage das aktuelle offizielle Statement 1 der Mahan Air Düsseldorf.

*Im Moment ist lt. diesem Statement und Press Release der kostenfreie Refund 
nur für Abflüge bis Ende September möglich.*

Es können bis zum heutigen Tage noch keine Refunds (Rückerstattungen)
erfolgen,da die Mahan Air immer noch vom BSP der IATA supendiert
ist und noch keine weiteren Informationen bezüglich Refunds erfolgt sind.

Für Abflüge ab Oktober 2007 sollen weitere Infos in Kürze folgen,
da die Mahan Air den Flugbetrieb so bald wie möglich wieder auf-
nehmen möchte und nach aktuellen Stand noch keine Infos vorliegen,
ob kostenlos erstattet werden kann. 

Weitere Informationen liegen uns nicht vor.

BITTE SENDEN SIE UNS DAHER KEINE TICKETS FÜR ABFLÜGE AB OKTOBER!! 

Wir möchten Sie bitten von Telefonanrufen und Mails abzusehen,da
Sie von uns wenn neue Informationen vorliegen,sofort per Email
zeitnah informiert werden. 

Na sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus mit meiner Kohle.

----------

Das würde ich auch sagen.
War schon immer der Meinung, dass die den Flugbetrieb so schnell als möglich wieder aufnehmen. Denn die Fluggesesellschaft ist nicht in Konkurs, sondern es waren lediglich die Landerechte.
Für Mahanair ist das Geschäft hier in Europa sehr lukrativ und mit eine der größten Einnahmequellen.

Freu mich schon wieder, wenn sie den Flugbetrieb wieder aufnehmen.
Totgesagte leben länger.

----------


## Joseph

Danke Huahin,

Da ich für Nov. gebucht hatte, würde das eventuell bedeuten, dass ich-wenn die Flüge bis Nov. wieder aufgenommen werden- eine Stornogebühr bezahlen müsste. Das hielte ich zwar nicht für rechtens (bin aber juristisch unbedarft), weil ich wegen der Unsicherheit, ob ein Flug nun stattfindet oder nicht, ich zwangsläufig einen Ersatzflug buchen musste, da unbedingt sichergestellt sein muss, dass ich am 10.11. auch dort bin. 

Sollte Mahan Air aber im Nov. wieder fliegen, wäre es eventuell deutlich billiger, den neu gebuchten LTS-Flug zu buchen, der ja -für 2 Personen- um 2x300 Euro teurer ist. 

Naja, man wird abwarten müssen...

Joseph

----------


## Hua Hin

> .....den neu gebuchten LTS-Flug zu buchen.....


Du meinst wahrscheinlich "stornieren", Joseph.  ::  

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo sie dann in der Zwischenzeit diese
Frühwarnkollissionsgeräte herbekommen. Von den USA doch wohl nicht.

----------


## Joseph

@Huahjin: ja klar, "stornieren", nicht "buchen". Ich sollte alles nochmal durchlesen, bevor ich auf "absenden" drücke!

Joseph

----------

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo sie dann in der Zwischenzeit diese Frühwarnkollissionsgeräte herbekommen


Ganz einfach wie es in der Brange üblich ist, man least sich ein Flugzeug mit den entsprechenden vorgeschrieben Geräten. Damit wäre die Airline wieder einsatzbereit. Aber sowas geht nicht von Heute aus Morgen. Die Piloten müssen sich auf das Warnsystem einspielen.
Rom wurde auch nicht an einen Tag erbaut.

----------

> @Huahjin: ja klar, "stornieren", nicht "buchen". Ich sollte alles nochmal durchlesen, bevor ich auf "absenden" drücke!
> 
> Joseph


Storno-Gebühr bei LTU, 75 Euro pro Ticket!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Habe gestern gehört, dass Mahan den Flugbetrieb ab dem 18.10. wieder aufnimmt. Ist aber keine gesicherte Erkenntnis!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

gerade mail von meinem Reisebüro bekommen.

Sehr geehrte Kunden,

leider haben wir noch keine Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Refunds 
für Abflug nach dem 15.Oktober. Zur Zeit sind alle Flüge die 
bis zum genannten Datum liegen zur Rückerstattung freigegeben.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass es - entgegen zum Teil abweichender 
Aussagen von Mahan Air selbst - noch immer keine Neuigkeiten 
seitens der IATA bezüglich Erstattungsmöglichkeiten gibt.

Die IATA teilte uns mit, Aussagen von Mahan Air, man könne 
Dokumente zur Erstattung über BSP einreichen seien nicht mit 
ihr abgesprochen und die Airline sei inzwischen entsprechend 
instruiert, solche Aussagen zu unterlassen. Da Mahan Air noch 
immer von BSP suspendiert ist, können keine Erstattungen 
über die BSP-Abrechnung veranlasst werden. 

Das bedeutet konkret: 

Von Ihnen zur Erstattung eingesandte Tickets werden weiterhin 
von uns gesammelt. Erstattungen werden in die Wege geleitet, 
sobald die IATA ein Prozedere veröffentlicht hat.

----------

